# I'm new to all this ! :( I have anxiety induced by ibs :( and I'm only 15 ..



## juanaatorres (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi . Today I went to the doctor and I been told I have anxiety induced by irritable bowel syndrom  I just feel more depressed ! I want to leave this world  I bearly had this for a month and I can't take it anymore ! It's like taking my life away ! My future plans are ruined ! I don't even know how I'm going to get through highschool !!! :'( I don't want this to lead me into making bad decision . Cause ever since I got this I been skipping classes & missing a lot of work . I just can't handle this ' I can't be in a quite room with people cause then I get an anxiety attack and start shaking ,I feel like I want to hurt out crying and get stomach pain , nauseas , & sometimes I throw up . I can't concentrate in class ! Everything is just getting hard ! I been I cheerleader training and I made my mom pay like $200 cause I'm thinking of trying out for sophomore year and NOW ! What am I gonna do ! Cause I won't be legible to tryout if my grades are horrible and if I skip class  I feel like I'm just gonna end up ruining my life cause of this stupid anxiety and ibs ! 
And should I talk to my counselor about me having anxiety and ibs ', so maybe my teachers will understand whenever I have to go to the restroom or if I have and anxiety attack .? & maybe thy can do something about me working in a room or office or hallway were I won't feel nervous and stuff ..


----------



## Superpooper (Dec 18, 2012)

I know your angry. You have a right to be, but it won't change what has happened to you. None of us here wanted to have IBS. Life deals the cards sometimes you get a bad hand. You first need to stop beating youself up. That won't make it go away. It will just make it worse. You need to start to learn everything you can about

IBS.The best book I have found is " IBS for Dummies". It has different treatments to try, and also talks about the psychological and emotional issues that you will be dealing with. IBS effects everyone differently so you will find what works best for you. Remember knowledge is power. In time you will learn ways to cope. If you read some of the posts on this sight you will see people with IBS have lives, get married, have jobs. and do the best they can. Thats all any of use can do. Don't let this define you. The things you achieve in your life will be worth that much more because you did it with IBS. I would talk to your teachers let them know about your IBS, your not a freek, and you are deffenetly not a bad person. If thier are 30 kids in your class 6 either have IBS or will get it at some point in thier lives, you are not alone.

Hold your head up. You have every right to be who you are. Even if you have IBS.

Superpooper


----------

